
Kubernetes Failure Stories and How to Crash Your Clusters - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sDTB4eV4F8
======
charlieegan3
He also maintains the [https://k8s.af](https://k8s.af) site which is well
worth a read/follow if you run k8s in production.

~~~
hjacobs
"He" is "me" in this case, thanks for the link (and contribute some
postmortems!) :-)

